
How Booking.com Handles Millions of Metrics per Second - pythonist
https://grafana.com/blog/2019/03/21/pro-tips-how-booking.com-handles-millions-of-metrics-per-second-with-graphite/
======
valyala
I'd recommend them switching from Graphite to Prometheus in order to resolve
problems with high requirements for disk IO and storage space. Prometheus uses
less disk IO and compresses time series data points better than Graphite - 12
bytes vs 4 bytes on typical data. Prometheus' local storage doesn't scale, but
this may be resolved with long-term remote storage systems from this list
[https://prometheus.io/docs/operating/integrations/#remote-
en...](https://prometheus.io/docs/operating/integrations/#remote-endpoints-
and-storage) . I'd recommend trying VictoriaMetrics, since it is the most
cost-effective solution for storing huge amounts of time series data.

